# Audax PR170m0 Pair Midrange Drivers 6.5" 7" 100db sensitivity



## THUMOS (Nov 18, 2013)

Audax PR170M0 Pair Midrange Drivers 6 5" 7" 100nu llSensitivi | eBay


----------

